# DTC P0456, 2006 GTI, very small evap system leak.....



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2002)

Ok...I had the CEL come on and checked out the code with my ROSSTECH VAGCOM. It says very small leak detected in the evap system....how to I rememedy this?


----------



## crookedarm (Jun 30, 2003)

same issue on my r32, took it to the dealer. first time it was under recall 

http://nhthqnwws112.odi.nhtsa.dot.g...s/Public/Recalls/2009/V/RCDNN-09V093-5658.pdf 

didnt have any problems for quite some time, up until last week. cluster keep telling me to tighten the gas cap, after so many times it changes from the gas cap logo to service engine. took the car back to the dealer they replaced the gas cap and ordered a new purge valve, evidently it wasn't closing all the way. as far as vagcom goes im not sure there is anything you can do, could be wrong though. hope this helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks for the reply....I know it's either the gas cap or an evap leak....i just don't know what to do about an evap leak or how to even go about tackling such a problem.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Please post the Auto-Scan from VCDS. We may be able to recommend some self tests to run so you can check the evap. system. 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16840/P0456/001110


----------



## adbor44 (Sep 7, 2010)

Not sure if you issue has been resolved, but I thought I would post my experience with this problem just in case.

I have a 2004 Passat 1.8T that I recently purchased. Within a week of owning the car, I got the check engine light (CEL), malfunction indicator lamp (MIL), or whatever else you want to call it. I don't have VAG-COM, so I took it to Auto Zone where there read a P0456 code for me. This fault would clear and comeback almost every tank of gas. After driving for about of a month with this intermittent condition, I decided to try and solve the problem.

I went and bought a cheap ($9) aftermarket gas cap to replace the OEM one. Unfortunately, I didn't like the fact that I couldn't use the strap to attach it to the car, so I just pulled the o-ring out of it and replaced it with the OEM one. This appears to have fixed the problem because I have been driving for several weeks and a few tanks of gas without having the fault come back. Cheap fix and worth a shot for anyone with a P0456.


----------



## ADeFalco815 (Aug 4, 2011)

say its not the gascap thats the issue but its the valve thingy, is that a major issue or can i drive like this for a couple days?


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

ADeFalco815 said:


> say its not the gascap thats the issue but its the valve thingy, is that a major issue or can i drive like this for a couple days?



The DTC is telling you the EVAP system has detected a small leak. That leak can be anything from the gas cap seal up to the purge valve at the intake. It's common for a gas cap seal to split, so that's easy to check with a visual inspection of the seal itself.

You could have a vent valve problem. A canister hose problem. A fuel tank filler neck hose problem. 
Any hose or tube on the vehicle related to the fuel tank could have a small hole in it. The best way to test the system is with a good Smoke Machine. Otherwise, you'll be pulling your hair out trying to find a hole/leak in a hose that measures less than *twenty thousandths = 0.02 of an inch :sly:
*

inch.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I disagree with the smoke idea.

Smoke is for idiots which can't use a mighty vac and air line or I guess read.

Smoke machine is the biggest scam cost tool in the shop.

A mighty vac and air whip with a can of glass cleaner is really all is needed and more comprehensive

Most of all a auto-scan for this post.

By all means spend your profits on a smoke machine people, or battery AVR load tester for that matter.


----------



## ADeFalco815 (Aug 4, 2011)

but if it is the vent valve problem, is that a serious issue? should i not be driving the car? i feel like it was kinda making a funny noise, perhaps i was imagining it thot


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Its time to post the scan to commence.


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

To each their own, but a smoke machine has multiple uses and makes it quick and simple to test exhaust leaks, intake leaks, injector o-ring leaks, induction system leaks behind the MAF and Evap system leaks 

Time is money.  Quick and accurate diagnostic procedures of multiple systems with one tool, is well worth the price of a Smoke Machine.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Correct, however, consider a few things.

Money is money I think is more important. Profit to reach before paying for machine.

Machine cost vs return and floor space. negative
It takes less time to use a mighty vac then to warm up your smoke machine.
A mighty vac will verify a leak /condition, smoke will not.

There are some instances where smoke is useful but not at the cost of a machine which is being sold to average morons.

You can buy smoke in a can to use.

1 its a consumable for billing and supplemental billing.
2 an expese and a write off.
3 can be stocked in small quanitites.
4 no machine to waste space.
5 instant use, no wait times, since time is money, right?


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't know what type of Smoke Machine you're talking about, but the one I use isn't anything like your description 

Mine is portable, weighs about 10 LBS, runs off the vehicles battery and makes smoke withing 30 seconds.
It has an in.H20 gauge and also has a float ball gauge to check for .040, .020 and .010 thousandths leaks. The smoke is a visual aid when testing for pinholes or bad valves in the evap systems and works great to find intake leaks on the maze of tubes and hoses you can't see. It also works for testing crankcase leaks :thumbup: Smoke most certainly will verify a leaking condition 
The machine is about the size of a two gallon gas can and will perform the vacuum decay test. 
No flooring, no lag time and no question about what's leaking. It's simple, fast and effective.
My customers enjoy seeing the problem for themselves and find it a reassuring diagnostic tool when paying for diagnostic time. They understand why it's not cheap to have their car properly diagnosed, inspected, and repaired. They never quibble about my bill, because they know it's been fixed right the first time :thumbup:

Here's a link to the one, I use.
http://www.findevapleak.com/SmokeWizard.html


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

SMOKING MIRRORS.

Your the doctor! 

Is this machine for medicinal purposes?


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah. It's made for difficult projects that would otherwise be APITA to find :wave:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Cool

I thought I was the PITA around here. 

ZOINKS


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Cool
> 
> I thought I was the PITA around here.
> 
> ZOINKS



:laugh: Looks like you have a new friend eace:


----------



## CARLTJR (Oct 10, 2010)

*thanks for solving the guys problem*

you guys are a bunch of women bickering about smoke machines. eace:


----------

